# Steam Offline Modus



## deadeye34 (25. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit Steam. Da ich auf meiner ersten Partition der Festplatte nicht mehr allzu viel Platz habe, habe ich Steam auf ne andere Partition verschoben. Soweit so gut, es hat alles funktioniert.
Mein Problem besteht nun darin, dass ich Steam im Offline Modus nicht starten kann. Mein Passwort ist bei der Anmeldung gespeichert, alles Spiele sind zu 100 % fertig und das Häckchen ist bei "Account Informationen nicht auf diesem Computer speichern" nicht gesetzt.
Wenn ich nun auf Offline gehen drücke, kommt die Meldung, dass die Verbindung zum Steam Netzwerk nicht möglich ist.
Was kann ich tun???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2011)

wenn du offline gehst biste im Steamntztwerk nicht mehr drin 

wenn die anmeldung nicht geht sollte eigendlich die option im offline modus starten stehn.
Oder wenn du online bist und bei steam angemeldet, kannste vom Steamklienten aus im offline modus wechseln. Aber mann muss online gewesen sein.Das dies dann auch geht.
Also muss mindestenz innerhalb der letzten 4 wochen dein account bei diesen PC angemeldet gewesen sein.


----------



## RapToX (27. September 2011)

versuch mal folgendes: steam beenden -> clientregistry.blob im steam ordner löschen (sicherheitshalber noch eine sicherungskopie davon machen  ) -> steam im online-modus starten (damit die clientregistry.blob neu angelegt werden kann) -> steam wieder beenden -> internetvebindung trennen -> steam starten.
nun solltest du eine meldung bekommen, wo du gefragt wirst ob du steam im offline-modus starten möchtest.


----------



## deadeye34 (27. September 2011)

Hab gemacht, was du gesagt hast (Datei gelöscht, Steam neu gestartet...) Leider kommt die Meldung immer noch...
Auf dem Rechner können immernoch nicht die Login Daten gespeichert werden  immer wieder die gleiche Meldung.


----------



## RapToX (28. September 2011)

hm, ich sehe grade, dass gestern abend noch ein steam-update erschienen ist, das ein problem mit dem offline-modus behebt. vielleicht kann das update ja dein problem lösen


----------



## deadeye34 (28. September 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Update!
Funktioniert wieder wie es soll


----------

